# Insurance Question



## ScoobyStu (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm looking at setting up a valeting business. Reading through I will need public liability and motor trade liability insurance. 
Currently my no claims bonus is on my modified subaru. If i cancelled my existing policy and had my no claims with the motor trade insurance, would I be able to cover the subaru under the motor trade policy??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Quite possibly, but it will probably be a very expensive way of doing things as you will limit the motor trade market available to you and the premium will take into account a modified Subaru. You may also only get trade value in the event of a total loss and a rather high excess may apply.

It depends on the types of vehicles you will likely to be valeting as to which policies are best for you. But i am almost certain you are probably best off keeping the Subaru on a separate private car policy.

Give me a ring if you want to have a chat about it and i can then see what will be the best thing for you to do.


----------

